# Chili garlic paste



## S-met (Aug 25, 2019)

Pepper harvest! Chili garlic paste in the fermenter. 11lb of chilis after trimming, 9lb of garlic. And my lacto-culture that's been going for 3 years (I think).
Ingredients: chili, garlic, salt (2.5% by weight), sugar (0.5% by weight) and the dregs from my last bottle of fermented peppers.


----------



## S-met (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry everyone, got distracted forgot to upload pics. About 2.5-3 gal packed.


----------



## xray (Sep 27, 2019)

That looks like it’s going to be really tasty. I’ve been thinking of trying to make a fermented hot sauce.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 27, 2019)

That looks like it's going to be a doozy of a paste. Enjoy!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 27, 2019)

S-met, that's a lot of chili and garlic! Love it. I never tired to ferment this kind of stuff - usually I cook the paste/souse for 10-15 min and keep in the fridge right after...
Could you shed some light on the "fermentation" process? Just curious... Thanks!


----------



## S-met (Sep 27, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> S-met, that's a lot of chili and garlic! Love it. I never tired to ferment this kind of stuff - usually I cook the paste/souse for 10-15 min and keep in the fridge right after...
> Could you shed some light on the "fermentation" process? Just curious... Thanks!


Yes, but not tonite. Think I need a beer, a bourbon and repeat tonight.


----------



## S-met (Sep 27, 2019)

xray said:


> That looks like it’s going to be really tasty. I’ve been thinking of trying to make a fermented hot sauce.


In the words of the imaginary voice in my head, "Don't think, do!"


----------



## S-met (Sep 28, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> S-met, that's a lot of chili and garlic! Love it. I never tired to ferment this kind of stuff - usually I cook the paste/souse for 10-15 min and keep in the fridge right after...
> Could you shed some light on the "fermentation" process? Just curious... Thanks!


It's a simple lactobacillus fermentation just like fermented pickles or sauerkraut. Lactobacillus as well as other bacteria is already present on the surface of the vegetables/pepper skins. I rinse off any surface dirt and toss any damaged or bruised product.

With these, I de-stem and put in a bowl. Dust with salt 2.5% by weight and sugar 0.5% by weight. Nothing fancy about the math. I take a prewash weight of vegetables. Multiply by 16 to convert lb-oz. Multiply by 0.025 for salt and 0.005 for sugar.
Salt inhibits many of the bad bugs, but also draws moisture from the flesh.
 Hot peppers also inhibit some bacteria.
Sugar also helps to pull moisture from the flesh and will ferment into ethanol. Other bacteria on the surface (acetobacter) converts the ethanol to acetic acid helping to give it the tangy vinegar flavor.

Next, pack into your sanitized fermentation vessel. If you have an active culture, add now, otherwise press down and add additional brine if not submerged.

Note on water, if you're using tap water, chlorine may prevent some fermentation or may contribute off flavors. I use bottled water for this to be safe. Some people treat their water to neutralize the chlorine, but it's easier for me to use bottled.


----------



## S-met (Sep 28, 2019)

Forgot to mention about the fermentation.

It does it on its own. This is a large batch in an opaque container so I can't show the "action" of fermentation but small batch in mason jarsshow bubble formation (CO2).

Two warnings:
1 - fermentation creates CO2 and can explode if sealed. If using Mason jars, dont seal the lid or buy a fermentation top like this: Silicone Air-lock <Amazon link

2 - You want to keep your fermenting goodies submerged. CO2 gas pushes the product upwards and air exposure can lead to mold formation. My 5gal batch uses a pyrex pie plate and a 2lb bag of salt to keep submerged. For Mason jars, they have weights that drop right in: Glass Fermentation Weight <Amazon link.


----------



## S-met (Sep 28, 2019)

So, when is it going to be ready? When it's done. Sorry to be vague, but that's just the fact. There are too many variables: size, temp, humidity, what bacteria is present, and what you are looking for in your flavor.

I've heard Tabasco ferments the peppers for 3 years - not sure if it's true.

I don't know how to explain the flavors I look for. But when making cortido, kimchi or other multi-vegetable mixes, there is a "taste" when you can no longer distinguish an individual flavor. Sounding all zen or whatever, but all flavors become one. The longer it sits, the "funkier" or "more ripe" it gets. That's a question of personal preference when too funky is reached.


----------



## S-met (Dec 17, 2019)

Packaged just in time for Christmas!

Sour and kind of funky. Nice lingering burn, but not unbearably hot. Think I'll let my share stay in the dark unrefrigerated to continue getting funkier. A little sharp notes to the sour, maybe tomorrow I'll take a ph reading, but tastes like low 3s. Not quite to vinegar sharp, but close. 






And of course my share to play with this year and a few extras in case I miss anyone for the holidays.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2019)

They certainly look great! I have a 2 year old jar of Kimchi in the refer. It's working slowly but it's getting pretty Sour...JJ


----------



## S-met (Dec 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> They certainly look great! I have a 2 year old jar of Kimchi in the refer. It's working slowly but it's getting pretty Sour...JJ


Aside from whole pickled peppers and condiments, I can't make fermented goods last longer than a couple months.

When kimchi gets just a bit too funky to eat, it makes a great soup/stew base.


----------

